# Woodstove, Trivets & Humidity, Oh My. How do I not stain my stove?



## Chris_Up_North (Oct 25, 2013)

So on my last wood stove, I got one of those el-cheapo cast iron oval humidifier pots form Tractor Supply and used it on a black cast iron VC stove. It left a helluva stain on the top of the stove. 

So I'm getting a new Jotul within the next 10 days and I want to run a humidifying pot on it but am afraid I will damage the finish. What is the secret to putting a pot on a cast iron stove and not having rust spot?

Is stainless steel the answer. Right now I'm thinking of a SS trivet (if I can find one) along with an SS stock pot. Is this overkill? Is there a better way to do this?

Thanks in advance!

Chris


----------



## pen (Oct 25, 2013)

I used a steamer for years that was clay, had a volcano shaped removable top that never once let a drop splash on the stove.  It always ran atop a cast iron trivet.  

I finally came to the realization that we still needed more humidity yet so I bought a humidifier.  After running the humidifier for a year I took the steamer off the stove and realized how little the thing actually did, how much of a pain it was, and how much I liked the humidifier.

The humidifier I still use isn't made anymore, but if I had to buy another tomorrow, I'd give a good look at this one:
http://www.amazon.com/Honeywell-Qui...F8&qid=1382752722&sr=8-13&keywords=humidifier

Unless I'm out of propane, and need to heat water, there won't be another steamer on any stove I own.

pen


----------



## fossil (Oct 25, 2013)

Lose the stovetop "steamer", it doesn't do anything meaningful.  Rick


----------



## Sprinter (Oct 25, 2013)

We stained up the top of our stove just putting a teakettle on it (for tea) and cooking on it.  The paints used on stoves don't seem to do much for protection.

As fossil and pen already said, stovetop steamers just don't produce enough water vapor to be helpful in a room anyway.


----------



## Oregon aloha (Oct 26, 2013)

Before you put anything on your new stove make sure the stove is fully broke-in and the paint is cured. If not you will have marks and/or stains for sure. If your water is hard, then you will want to use distilled water.


----------



## DanCorcoran (Oct 26, 2013)

Look at the specs on a humidifier to see what quantity of water they can put in the air in a specified time period, then compare how long it takes for a stove-top kettle to put a few ounces in the air.  Not worth the time or trouble...just a sales gimmick.


----------



## mepellet (Oct 26, 2013)

Sprinter said:


> The paints used on stoves don't seem to do much for protection.




What about using a steamer on top of an enamel stove? Besides chipping the enamel what else is there to be worried about?


----------



## Sprinter (Oct 26, 2013)

Nothing to worry about.  It's just that steamers are ineffective for room humidification.  A lot of people heat water and cook on a steel stovetop and just let it stain.  We still do occasionally.  You may have to watch for rust and repaint now and then but that's all.


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 26, 2013)

No issues with my steamer . . . then again I have it on a trivet . . . and that is on top of a slab of soapstone .  . . which is on top of four small "feet" so it never gets blisteringly hot . . . just hot enough to have the water slowly evaporate. I have a humidifier too, but run the steamer just out of habit . . . and since I often put potpourri in it to make the place smell nice.


----------

